# Now this is a relaxed puppy



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I was just sent this and had to share....unbeleivable.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Cute!

[attachment=2058:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is so cute, I have seen it before but love these puppy pics, I wonder if she got a rude awakening when she finally slid off the couch


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! Looks like a dead dog!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh mannn... he needs to have his private parts hair trimmed...







...that pose looks painful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> oh mannn... he needs to have his private parts hair trimmed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













































That is the funniest thing I have seen in some time, still lol


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO, Oh my goodness! That is too funny. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, I have seen it before too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is so cute!! Looks like he had too much to drink - lol


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, poor baby a little exposure


----------

